# Please PM me a price for Embroidery



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

I do not know anything about embroidery. If you have any interest in giving me a quote for this logo please send me a pm. I am not sure what information you will need so I will do my best. It will be one color. Usually left chest, sometimes on a hat. The colors may change but still just one color. I can provide blanks or maybe we could work something out to just get them for you. The pieces will be polos, fleece jackets mostly. Please ask any questions and thank you in advance. 
Kevin

If the R looks funny I have know idea why. It should be a normal R.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Please PM me a price*

the most important thing involving embroidery is the height n width and what is it going to be put on? what blend. you can't use a digitized left chest polo and use that same one to make a hat. each blend is different for the digitizers.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Please PM me a price*

The small letters on the bottom will be tough on hats and polos but it can be done.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Please PM me a price*

You will pay for digitizing - 
once for flats on whatever your target fabric is (twill, polyester, pique, etc.)
once for caps.

You will pay per 1000 stitches for the logo.

Quantity makes a big difference as well. 

With MOST embroiderers, number of colors isn't usually an issue unless it's more than 6 - because it takes a while to set up the machine...


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Please PM me a price*

What's the size you want? And you just want this to be one color. I think the size need to be a little large.


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Please PM me a price*

I am not sure if there is a standard size or not. A standard would be fine and could be a little larger just so it would not look weird on a garment. Yes one color....sort of. Obviously they would not want black on black or white on white, but each piece would be just one color. The smaller letters were kind of tough even on the heat transfer vinyl. I did vinyl t shirts for them and then they wanted the jackets and polos to be embroidered.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

Let me know if you still need someone to work with, I would be interested in trying to help you out


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Project is complete, thanks for all the replies and help.


----------

